# Hunts on Boxing Day in York Area ?



## kinderhorse (8 December 2007)

Do any of you guys know of any Hunts on Boxing Day or over Christmas New year in the York area ?


----------



## Solstar (8 December 2007)

Badsworth &amp; Bramham are usually in Bramham Park on Christmas Eve and then at Aberford on Boxing Day.


----------



## hotellie (9 December 2007)

middleton in malton and driffield on  boxing day.
York and ainsty south at easingwold
York and ainsty north at borobridge
sinnington at kirkby moorside
i think at least that is where they were last year!


----------



## RunToEarth (9 December 2007)

Rockwood are at George, West Yorks.


----------



## JenHunt (9 December 2007)

Bilsdale are at cowesby hall, about 15 minutes from thirsk with a trailer. £40 visitors cap i think. friendly hunt, usually some jumping, but always a way round if you don't want to! PM if you want more details.


----------

